# Serious Temjin (480GTX SLI)



## CyberDruid (Jun 28, 2008)




----------



## lohoutlaw (Jun 28, 2008)

Man that is one sweet rig you have there 

What fluid are you using? (i love that blue)
What case is that?


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 28, 2008)

Primochill PC Ice with _Clear UV Blue_ Tracerline dye.

TJ-07. It's not mine: but I built it


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

IF that doesn't give ya the title.... Man, I bet the one you built it for is going to be VERY happy!


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jun 28, 2008)

I remember seeing this before! Great mod!

My favorite pic was the shot from a darkened room. The LED in the res looked like a little blue flame perfectly framed in that discreet hole in the side panel....

Awesome! You sir, are an artiste'!


----------



## cdawall (Jun 28, 2008)

wow thats amazing


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 28, 2008)

It's my favorite so far. That case is a joy to work with.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jun 28, 2008)

I agree. This case is teh sehks!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

Man, its a sweet one! I can't wait to see how the owner likes this case!


----------



## hat (Jun 28, 2008)

480gtx?


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 28, 2008)

Correctamundo. The owner likes his case very much. In fact this case helped him become good friends with the owner of Razer...according to what he's been telling me.


----------



## hat (Jun 28, 2008)

Uhm we have 280GTX now 480GTX would be 2 generarions ahead correct? I guess Nvidia will be using the Pentium 4 idealogy for a while... shrink the die and cram more stuff in


----------



## imperialreign (Jun 28, 2008)

hat said:


> Uhm we have 280GTX now 480GTX would be 2 generarions ahead correct? I guess Nvidia will be using the Pentium 4 idealogy for a while... shrink the die and cram more stuff in



I think you posted in the wrong thread there, man 



@Cyber - that's a beatiful and very sleek, professional build man!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

Or, Lets show Hat what we are talking about.... Its a radiator Hat... Not a Graphics card..


----------



## CyberDruid (Jun 28, 2008)

The GFX are GTS 640 I think...hell I can't keep track anymore... a true PITA to LC with that MCW 60R. Had to glue each RAMsink in place with Artic epoxy.


----------

